# subMenue per PlugIn.xml



## Guest (13. Nov 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich versuche relativ verzweifelnd mir mein SubMenü in der PlugIn.xml meine RCP Anwendung zu editieren.

```
<action
            class="org.teraport.viewer.scenemodel.editor.action.changeViewAction"
            id="org.teraport.viewer.scenemodel.editor.changeView_Bottom"
            label="Bottom"
            menubarPath="View/additions/StandardViews/content">
      </action>
      <menu
            id="StandardViews"
            label="Standard Views"
            path="View/additions">
         <groupMarker
               name="content">
         </groupMarker>
      </menu>
    </actionSet>
  </extension>
```

Das Menue wird gar nicht angezeigt, und bei der Action habe ich jede erdenkliche Möglichkeit der Pfade ausprobiert......
????????
thx


----------



## Wildcard (13. Nov 2007)

Versuch mal reset perspective, oder setz das visible flag auf true.


----------



## Guest (13. Nov 2007)

visible flag auf true?allso:

```
<menu
            id="StandardViews"
            label="Standard Views"
            path="View/additions"
            visible="true">
         <groupMarker
               name="content">
         </groupMarker>
```
?....tut gar nichts...wiemüssen die Pfade gesetzt werden. Taucht ein leeres Submenü schon auf, oder erst wenn eine Action darin Platziert wurde?


----------



## Guest (15. Nov 2007)

ok habs rausgekriegt

```
</action>
      <action
            class="org.teraport.viewer.scenemodel.editor.action.ChangeViewAction"
            id="org.teraport.viewer.scenemodel.editor.changeView_Bottom"
            label="Bottom"
            menubarPath="View/org.teraport.viewer.scenemodel.editor.StandardViews/content">
      </action>
      <menu
            id="org.teraport.viewer.scenemodel.editor.StandardViews"
            label="Standard Views"
            path="View/additions">
         <separator
               name="org.teraport.viewer.scenemodel.editor.separator1">
         </separator>
         <groupMarker
               name="content">
         </groupMarker>
      </menu>
```


----------

